# yüzyıllardır bilim merkeziydi\yüzyıllardır bilim merkezi oldu?



## hhtt

Merhaba. İki cümle arasında küçük de olsa bir anlam farkı görebiliyor musunuz? Kullanılan "zaman" ya da "yapıların" resmi isimlerini biliyorsanız belirtebililr misiniz?

1. Bağdat yüzyıllarca dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden* biri oldu. *

2. Bağdat yüzyıllarca dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden* biriydi.*


----------



## Ahmed Biçer

Üzerinde çok düşünmeme rağmen bir anlam farkı bulamadım. Başka örneklerde anlam farklılığı olabilir fakat bu örnekte yok. 
1.cümlede yardımcı fiil kullanılmış (olmak yardımcı fiili). 
2.cümlede ek fiil kullanılmış (ek fiilin hikayesi/ek fiilin görülen geçmiş zamanı)


----------



## hhtt

3. Bağdat yüzyıllar içinde dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden biri oldu

1 ile 3 arasında anlam bakımından bir fark var mıdır?


----------



## Ahmed Biçer

1.cümlede Bağdat'ın birkaç yüzyıl boyunca önemli bilim merkezlerinden biri olduğu ifade ediliyor. Burada devam eden bir durum var. Bilim merkezi özelliği bir periyot içerisinde devam ediyor. 
3.cümlede değişim ifade ediliyor. Bağdat'ın bilim merkezi olması birkaç yüzyıl içinde gerçekleşiyor. İlk başta bilim merkezi değilmiş ama zamanla bu hale gelmiş.


----------



## shafaq

Ahmed Biçer said:


> 1.cümlede Bağdat'ın birkaç yüzyıl boyunca önemli bilim merkezlerinden biri olduğu ifade ediliyor. Burada devam eden bir durum var. Bilim merkezi özelliği bir periyot içerisinde devam ediyor.
> 3.cümlede değişim ifade ediliyor. Bağdat'ın bilim merkezi olması birkaç yüzyıl içinde gerçekleşiyor. İlk başta bilim merkezi değilmiş ama zamanla bu hale gelmiş.


Bence tam tersi... Birinci cümlede " bilim merkezi olma durumu" olmuş ve artık geçmişte kalmış. 
Üçüncü cümlede ise yüzyıllar içinde gerçekleşen bir "merkez olma " durumu var ve hala da devam ediyor.


----------



## hhtt

shafaq said:


> Bence tam tersi... Birinci cümlede " bilim merkezi olma durumu" olmuş ve artık geçmişte kalmış.



Ama burada "*biri oldu*" geçiyor. Bu "*devam eden bir durum*" değil mi, ve İngilizce'de de *the Present Perfect* denilen zamanla ifade edilmiyor mu? Eğer durum devam etmiyorsa "*olmuştu*" demiyor muyuz ve bu da İngilizce'de *the Past Perfect* zamanla ifade edilmiyor mu?


----------



## Ahmed Biçer

Cümlede "yüzyıllarca... oldu" diyor. Bir süre boyunca devamlılık var. Dediğiniz gibi İngilizcede present perfect ile ifade edilir.


----------



## hhtt

Ahmed Biçer said:


> Cümlede "yüzyıllarca... oldu" diyor. Bir süre boyunca devamlılık var.



"Oldu" ya hala geçerli olan "bir devamlılık" ya da "yeni biten" "bir devamlılığı" mı ifade eder? Hangisi olduğu da içerikten mi anlaşılır?


----------



## Ahmed Biçer

Türkçede perfect tense olmadığı için hangi anlamda olduğu cümlenin genelinden anlaşılır. 
Normalde "oldu" fiili bir durumun tamamlandığını gösterir. Ama sizin cümlenizin genel anlamı durum bir süre devam ettiğini belirtiyor.


----------



## hhtt

Bağdat için bu durumun devam etmediğini ön bilgilerimizden biliyoruz. Bağdat'ın bugün böyle bir özelliği yok. *Bağdat *yerine *Paris *ya da *Londra *olsaydı sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezi olma durumunun *hala devam ettiğini bilecektik* değil mi? O zaman hatta "hala günümüze kadar devam etme durumunu" iyice belirtmek için farklı bir zaman ya da tamamen farklı bir cümle kurmamız gerekecekti değil mi? Şunun gibi:

4._Londra yüzyıllardır dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden* biri olmuştur. (İngilizce'de the present perfect)*_

5._Paris asırca dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden *biri olagelmiştir (İngilizce'de the present perfect)*_

Hatta geniş zaman ve zaman aralığı ile birlikte:

6. _Londra yüzyıllardır dünyanın sayılı bilim ve kültür merkezlerinden* biridir (İngilizce'de the present perfect)*_


----------



## Ahmed Biçer

Gayet güzel açıklamışsınız. Verdiğiniz örnekler doğru.


----------

